# Sheepies



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wanted to share some photos of a recent sheepie trip'


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice set of sheeps. I understand they're hard to detect on your line.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Not so bad, these guys hit like a ton of bricks


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nice!!:hungry


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

good lookin fish man


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice ones Gloryboy! SO there still hangin around in the bays?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wookie (1/21/2008)*Nice set of sheeps. I understand they're hard to detect on your line.


You may go out one day and they will just suck your bait off the hook, then the next time hit it hard. Never know.:banghead

Nice catch...:hungry


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.:letsdrink


----------

